# New in Dubai



## dubaieuro (Oct 1, 2008)

French native and just relocated in Dubai and wanted to know how big is the French community in Dubai as well as in which area live the French community in Dubai? Merci!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

dubaieuro said:


> French native and just relocated in Dubai and wanted to know how big is the French community in Dubai as well as in which area live the French community in Dubai? Merci!


Bonjour et beinvenue a La Dubai,

I haven't met a single French person yet I'm afraid, so I can't really answer your questions. There must be some


----------



## cphoenix (Sep 23, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Bonjour et beinvenue a La Dubai,
> 
> I haven't met a single French person yet I'm afraid, so I can't really answer your questions. There must be some


Haha...

dubaieuro, my friend is hooked up with a French girl. Before you freak out because you can't find any of your countrymen here, let me know and I'll ask her where you can look for them...


----------



## dubaieuro (Oct 1, 2008)

cphoenix said:


> Haha...
> 
> dubaieuro, my friend is hooked up with a French girl. Before you freak out because you can't find any of your countrymen here, let me know and I'll ask her where you can look for them...



no worries, I am used to travel and moved a lot but I always like to know where I can find people from my country.....please ask her that would be great


----------



## dubaieuro (Oct 1, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Bonjour et beinvenue a La Dubai,
> 
> I haven't met a single French person yet I'm afraid, so I can't really answer your questions. There must be some


Thank you - you seem to answer all sort of questions - have you been there for a while? How do you like it there?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

dubaieuro said:


> Thank you - you seem to answer all sort of questions - have you been there for a while? How do you like it there?


I'm still relatively new myself. I do like it here, lots of things to see and do. Met some really nice people too (quite a few from the forum).

You must come to a forum get together, will give you the chance to meet new people.


----------



## dubaieuro (Oct 1, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I'm still relatively new myself. I do like it here, lots of things to see and do. Met some really nice people too (quite a few from the forum).
> 
> You must come to a forum get together, will give you the chance to meet new people.



Yes I am very excited about moving there and will certainly go to a forum and get acquainted to the new cuture and meet new people......many thanks


----------



## 30knots (Sep 30, 2008)

dubaieuro said:


> Yes I am very excited about moving there and will certainly go to a forum and get acquainted to the new cuture and meet new people......many thanks


Ne t'enquetes pas mon ami, if you miss speaking french we can meet for a full immersion in front of a good glass of Bordeaux or Barolo...I will be in Dubai within the end of this year

Salut


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Worry not, there are thousands of French people in Dubai!

Recently Time Out has run a series of articles about the different groups of people living in Dubai and this included the French. The article mentioned social groups too if I remember correctly. Do a search in their website for info.

-


----------



## 30knots (Sep 30, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Worry not, there are thousands of French people in Dubai!
> 
> Recently Time Out has run a series of articles about the different groups of people living in Dubai and this included the French. The article mentioned social groups too if I remember correctly. Do a search in their website for info.
> 
> -


Elphaba, do you mind having a look also on italian/dubaian


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

30knots said:


> Elphaba, do you mind having a look also on italian/dubaian


I don't remember an article on Italian in Dubai, but again, there are quite a few here. How about contacting the Italian Consulate for social groups?

I don't know what you mean by 'Dubaian' as there is no such word.

-


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

dubaieuro said:


> French native and just relocated in Dubai and wanted to know how big is the French community in Dubai as well as in which area live the French community in Dubai? Merci!


Il y a beaucoup de francais a Dubai, alors tu n'auras pas de problemes a les rencontrer! Je ne suis pas francaise mais il me semble qu'a chaque fois, je suis a geant ou carrefour, il y a des francais/ francophones en train de faire des achats! 

Tu trouveras beuacoup de nationalites a Dubai et ils sont egalement des gens bien, alors fais l'effort de les rencontrer aussi. J'ai pas mal d'amis sur ce forum - on organise des rencontre presque tout le weekend!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Bonjour et beinvenue a La Dubai,
> 
> I haven't met a single French person yet I'm afraid, so I can't really answer your questions. There must be some


Show off!!! You have actually! Elizabeth is French!!! Plus, you only need to go to Carrefour or Geant to meet them! Spoken to them so maybe times whilst in the queue! But as I said before, there are so many different nationalities here, so don't restrict yourself to just the French. I've got friends from all over the world and at this moment in time, I am at my happiest!


----------



## kakdubai (Oct 6, 2008)

*Francaise*

Bonjour comme toi je viens aussi d'arriver sur Dubai avec mon mari et mon petit garcon, je recherche aussi la communaute francaise, pour le moment nous logeons a l'hotel vers Jumeirah Al Wasl rd. L'ecole francaise se situe vers oud metha ainsi que l'alliance francaise, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a pas mal de francais par la bas. As tu essaye Bonjour Dubai website, je viens de m'y inscrire et je compte y envoyer un message.
Es tu ici toute seule .
a bientot 
karine


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Show off!!! You have actually! Elizabeth is French!!!


Who is Elizabeth?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Who is Elizabeth?


Is your memory failing you??? Elizabeth was the black girl, who came in late and was sitting next to asd and bubbles!She is one of the girls that you boys abandoned along with myself  Ring any bells yet!!


----------

